# Celtic legend Danny McGrain: I beat diabetes and so will Scotland kid Scott Allan



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

DANNY McGRAIN conquered his fear of the unknown about diabetes and went on to have a brilliant career at Celtic.
Last night he tipped Hoops signing target Scott Allan to easily combat the illness which medical advances have stripped of worry.
Dundee United?s Allan is the most sought-after young prospect in the country, with the Old Firm and West Brom vying for his signature.
Nobody is perturbed by the fact Allan injects himself with insulin daily and McGrain insists that?s because diabetes doesn?t hold the same fears it did when he was diagnosed with the condition in 1974.
McGrain, who still coaches Celtic?s youngsters at Lennoxtown, said: ?It was unknown for a footballer to have diabetes 37 years ago.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/footba...will-scotland-kid-scott-allan-86908-23655761/


----------



## Copepod (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely laid back description of life with diabetes, adapting knowledge about mountaineers and golfers (very appropriate for Scotland!) injecting into fatty parts of their anatomy - often in considerably draftier palces than football pitches / changing rooms. 

Good luck to Scott Allan wherever he ends up - Celtic, West Brom or elsewhere. 

Gary Mabbutt was also well known for managing his type 1 diabetes, particularly during his stint with Tottenham Hotspur during 1980s / 1990s.


----------

